# Silicone Spill



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

So there was an accidental spill of silicone oil into a non functional monitor. There was quite a bit of a spill that looks like it may have entered through the vents. 
So I'm curious if the silicone oil would have damaged the internal circutry. I'm probably going to receive it for free and another one so I can see if I can fix it. Both burnt out, from what appears to be an old power strip.


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's extremely unlikely the silicon-oil would have caused any damage, in terms of corrosion or other chemical damage. I'm not sure about what would happen if the unit is powered up though.

In theory, all should be OK as silicon is an insulator, therefore the electrics shouldn't go 'BANG!', but I'm not sure about the oil though.... I've never worked with the stuff so I'm not sure of it's electrical properties









I'd also advise removing the oil with an appropriate solvent - Any dust or airborne particle will stick like glue and could well cause cooling problems in the future.


----------

